
Biological and cognitive underpinnings of religious fundamentalism - JumpCrisscross
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/S0028393217301318
======
dpflan
> These findings indicate that cognitive flexibility and openness are
> necessary for flexible and adaptive religious commitment, and that such
> diversity of religious thought is dependent on dorsolateral prefrontal
> cortex functionality.

Fascinating! I hope this leads to more such research.

------
michalu
"large" sample of 119 patients ...

~~~
begemotz
relatively speaking, 119 patients for this type of research is a rather large
N.

